# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Đang có hàng loạt cuộc tấn công DDoS

## nguyenminh170

Hiện chúng tôi đã và đang liên tục cập nhật danh sách các IP của các máy tính bị stl biến thành Zombie tấn công DDoS vào các tờ báo lớn trong 10 ngày qua, thông qua công cụ "Kiểm tra nguy cơ nhiễm Virus Zombie Sinh tử lệnh" 

Mọi người có thể truy cập link dưới đây để dùng công cụ, nếu công cụ thông báo máy bạn "CÓ NGUY CƠ BỊ NHIỄM" và nếu máy bạn hiện đang truy cập mạng rất chậm và trong vòng 10 ngày qua bạn chưa từng reset modem thì khả năng máy bạn đang bị nhiễm Virus stl và đang nằm trong mạng Botnet lớn nhất Việt Nam là rất cao. 




> http://www.antibotnet.tk/


Vui lòng share tin này càng rộng càng tốt để góp tay chung sức giúp chúng tôi mau chóng có thể tìm thấy mẫu virus mới của stl nhằm chặn đứng những cuộc tấn công của chúng vào các tờ báo yêu thích mà hàng ngày bạn vẫn đọc 

* ( xnohat)


*

----------

